# ATTENTION: I won a Prize in Tuneup Style Contest !



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 20, 2007)

Today I received following mail:  



> *
> You've been selected as a winner in the TuneUp Style Contest!*
> 
> Dear Vishal   Gupta
> ...


 I submitted following 2 VS. Don't know for which I got the award: 

*VistaVG Ultimate:**

*vishal-gupta.deviantart.com/art/VistaVG-Ultimate-57715902

**Vista Blue for Windows Vista:*

**vishal-gupta.deviantart.com/art/Vista-Blue-for-Windows-Vista-61230531*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 20, 2007)

congrats vishlal !! they are great !! i use them and now friends too use them !


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2007)

Congratulations VG


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats Buddy.


----------



## casanova (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats buddy. Another free earned softy. Another congos.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2007)

Congoratis Dudas..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## rollcage (Aug 21, 2007)

Amazing man ...


Visha Gupta Ki .. Jai
 ... Visha Gupta Ki Jai 
 .... .. Visha Gupta Ki Jai


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ lolz.  

thnx to all of u guys. So nice of u.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats dude..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2007)

btw wat prize did the 1st 3 get?? Can u give a link to their skins/themes


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 21, 2007)

@shantanu
thnx buddy.  

@pathiks
They announced the contest here:

*www.tune-up.com/contest/

Visual Styles, Login Screen and Boot screens could be submitted and contest was closed at 14th August. They'll announce the winner list tomorrow.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 21, 2007)

congrats buddy...


----------



## rollcage (Aug 21, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ lolz.
> 
> thnx to all of u guys. So nice of u.


 Kya karoon yaar .. You keep on doing wonderful things and mujhe fir rally nikalni padti hai


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 21, 2007)

thts gr8 work n congrats!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

Woah brother way too go... Cooooool.... Congrats


----------



## vish786 (Aug 21, 2007)

congrats bro. keep doing good things.

cheers.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats Vishal.

Vishal zindabaad.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrates ..!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats Gupta Ji!!! 

I am using your theme right now.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 21, 2007)

thnx a lot guys. I'm really so glad.  

@QM
thnx for using my theme.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

and we are glad that u won some thing like that big


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 21, 2007)

great .congrats dear ........keep the good work cming .........


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

congrats bro!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats Mr. Vista


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats Vishal!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats VG ! ..so whats next new thing we can expect from u in terms of customization ?


----------



## n2casey (Aug 21, 2007)

Great Vishal!   Congrats for such achievement........


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats ....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 21, 2007)

congrats buddy


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 21, 2007)

put this in digit's next edition

congrats VG you rule


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 21, 2007)

no way I'm waitin 4 10 dayz.... Downloadin... 

Vishy just rox... how did i miss ur themes


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2007)

thnx guys.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 22, 2007)

and bhai ! what did you got in the prize.. ? 
 
themes ke saath prize bhi share karo  ! lol


----------



## praka123 (Aug 22, 2007)

Congrats Vishal Gupta!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2007)

^^ thnx buddy.  



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> and bhai ! what did you got in the prize.. ?
> 
> themes ke saath prize bhi share karo  ! lol


lol. I just got a FULL license of Tuneup Utilities.  
And may be they'll include the theme in next version of their software and also put it at their website.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 22, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ thnx buddy.
> 
> 
> lol. I just got a *FULL license* of Tuneup Utilities.
> And may be they'll include the theme in next version of their software and also put it at their website.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 22, 2007)

Congratulations, Vishal! Good going!


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 22, 2007)

Congrats VG.. 
Can you please make a vista theme which has transparency!!


----------



## anandk (Aug 22, 2007)

u r at no 4 vishal, congrats !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2007)

^^ yep. 

@sam
I'll make one for sure in future, so stay tuned.


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 22, 2007)

Eagerly waiting for it..!!  
and also try givin different colour schemes..!
Thank you!


----------



## Ron (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats Buddy


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 18, 2007)

All Hail Vishal Gupta.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 18, 2007)

Bhai log ye bohot purana topic hai..


----------



## azzu (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ true


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you Ron & Phenom.


----------

